# 58" bow vs 60"



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

For a hunter with a 26" draw length, which would be a better choice? Extra length vs. extra room in a blind or treestand?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I doubt you would notice much difference. I'd go with the one you like and not worry about the slight difference in length. 

Depending on the accuracy of the measurement there might not even be a full 2" between them. I draw 29" and barely notice the difference between my 64" and 62" recurves.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Not enough difference as far as maneuvering goes. With your draw length either one would work.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks guys, you are always helpful.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Rule of thumb is longer is always smoother on the draw.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Depends on the bow, too general of a question. Some bows translate well in a short version, others do not and 2 inches can make a difference. But at your draw, it may not be much of an issue.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

LongStick64 said:


> Depends on the bow, too general of a question. Some bows translate well in a short version, others do not and 2 inches can make a difference. But at your draw, it may not be much of an issue.


Black Widow PA One Piece


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Excellent bow choice, I have a BW PAX 58" and with the BW riser the bow really does not feel like it's 58". I don't think you'd need another 2 inches, the PA is a smooth shooter.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

LongStick64 said:


> Excellent bow choice, I have a BW PAX 58" and with the BW riser the bow really does not feel like it's 58". I don't think you'd need another 2 inches, the PA is a smooth shooter.


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

58", I draw 27 and had 60" and 58" limbs, 2 inches don't seem like much but it is.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

At your draw you will get into the working part of the limb more on a 58 

But a 60 will feel slightly smoother in most cases 

I draw 27 1/2 and prefer 60 inch bows


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

But the 58"er will be faster and flatter shoot'in...by about...yep...2"s. :laugh:


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a black widow pch with 58" limbs and I draw 29". It draws smoother than my 60" bear takedown. I think all bows are different.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

JINKSTER said:


> But the 58"er will be faster and flatter shoot'in...by about...yep...2"s. :laugh:


Will a 58" really be faster than the same bow at 60"? Remember I am just getting into trad bows, so I am learning.


----------



## vulcan12 (Oct 9, 2007)

Jinks was joking. Wont be faster

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

There are so many contributing factors when it comes to speed, especially at your point in the game, arrow choice, how clean your release is, arrow tune, how consistent is your form, are you collapsing or pulling through. Don't get caught up in the speed loop, establish solid shooting form, whatever it is for you and you'll be very happy you did. Too many new shooters get caught up in the equipment choices and forget that traditional archery or whatever you want to call it requires more attention to detail. I'll be the first to tell you I went down that road, tried every bow I could, tab or glove, wood or carbon, 3 under vs split, on and on. Finally I settled down and just do and use what I enjoy, nothing else will provide you with as much benefit. Shoot what you have, enjoy it, treasure it, take care of it and create a partnership with it. don't worry about whether 2 inches is going to make a difference, you will be the big difference, work on that.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bow design does play a part but with a 26 inch draw you shouldn't have a problem either way. I draw 28 inches and bow design plays a bigger part when it comes to 58 inches.
If it were me, I would err on the longer side. I've shot 52 to 68 inch bows in the last 36 years, more and more I tend to prefer something over 60 inches. I can shoot a 58 inch bow but at 28 inch draw I do notice the string angle [pinch on my fingers] more.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks guys, very helpful. Double thanks to Longstick.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

some bow designs are shorter than others, based on limb pad angles and recurve profile.

Id take a longer bow length that had a shorter over all working envelope. for example there are bows out there that are shorter in total work length than a bow thats technically 2" longer.
so imagine having a bow thats short at BH, short at mid stroke. but same length at full draw. (when the bow is shorter anyway)

ask the bowyer what the length the bow is when strung. and what length is it at full draw and they you will start to see the difference.

A prime example is: is a 64" longbow longer or shorter than a 64" recurve when its setup and ready to use?


----------

